# 1957 Evans-Colson Sonic Scout Find



## srfndoc (May 31, 2020)

Just picked up this original paint Evans Colson from a collector in LA.  Untouched for 30 years with amazing original paint.  Searched the forums but couldn't find a serial number index to confirm year (M027119B26), only thing I know is its a Boys 26".  Also, this bike uses a quilled seat post, do they make longer ones so I can get the seat a bit higher?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2020)

I have a long quill seatpost if you are interested. I'm in the LA area.


----------



## evilw (May 31, 2020)

Congrats! I had been watching that bike on Ebay for months but just couldn't spring for it!


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 1, 2020)

evilw said:


> Congrats! I had been watching that bike on Ebay for months but just couldn't spring for it!



I've been looking for an original paint bike that was local to me so it worked out.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 1, 2020)

> I had been watching that bike on Ebay for months but



Was that the one from the Beverly Hillbillies; perhaps saved just in time (these days).


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 1, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Was that the one from Beverly Hills; perhaps saved just in time (these days).




It is indeed the same one.  Leon Davis at NBHAA graciously confirmed it to definitely be a 1957 model.


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2020)

Leon Dixon?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 1, 2020)

mrg said:


> Leon Dixon?




Correct (not sure where I came up with Davis).  He was very informative about the year and other details.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 5, 2020)

I believe '57 was the last year for straight bar Evans frames. My Firebird has the later canti frame, and a '57 dated Sturmey rear hub, so probably an early '58 model.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 5, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Just picked up this original paint Evans Colson from a collector in LA.  Untouched for 30 years with amazing original paint.  Searched the forums but couldn't find a serial number index to confirm year (M027119B26), only thing I know is its a Boys 26".  Also, this bike uses a quilled seat post, do they make longer ones so I can get the seat a bit higher?
> 
> View attachment 1203713



Nice bike!  Most Evans with square fenders were middleweights.  Your tires look like balloons.  What are yours?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 5, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I believe '57 was the last year for straight bar Evans frames. My Firebird has the later canti frame, and a '57 dated Sturmey rear hub, so probably an early '58 model.View attachment 1205760



Thanks for the additional confirmation (and nice Firebird).


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 5, 2020)

1motime said:


> Nice bike!  Most Evans with square fenders were middleweights.  Your tires look like balloons.  What are yours?



It's definitely a middleweight with 26" x 1.75" tires.  I asked the mod to move this thread to the middleweight forum but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 7, 2020)

This was the last of the bikes from Evans. A shadow of it's Colson roots. The remaining Evans' parts stock used up on Murray frames. They eventually ran out of metal head badges and used what was basically a metallic sticker. Towards the end of production, some frames, though made by Murray of Ohio had no serial numbers, with only a small M O stamped into the underside of the bottom bracket. A sad end to Colson.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 7, 2020)

Pretty crazy to go from purchasing Colson in 1954 to being out of business in 1962.  Maybe they took on too much with the purchase or were just run poorly.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 11, 2020)

Disassembled and lubed the crank/front stem/front hub, installed NOS longer quilled seat post.  Still need to tackle the rear hub but never done one before so need to get some detailed instructions.  Need to track down a bulb for the front light and address a small tear in the seat.  It originally had white pedal blocks as well so looking for a set of those.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 11, 2020)

what type of coaster brake is it?


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 11, 2020)

Perry B-100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

